# Possum down



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

This guy was making off with quit a few eggs the last few days craziest thing is I caught him mid day out in the open same setup as always that 10 mil right to the head


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you sure he's dead and not just " playing possum . "


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Crap, to bad to pic is not in focus :-(

wll'


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

[quote name="wll" post="537872" timestamp="1435889323"
[/quote]

Crap, to bad the pic is not in focus and bigger

What size ammo and what tubes ?

wll


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice one man! Good shooting.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Possum and turnips greens.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

1745 single tube 48 inch draw 38 cal lead


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

In Calif. their a protected species . It's against the law even to trap them. This direct from animal control.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> In Calif. their a protected species . It's against the law even to trap them. This direct from animal control.


No kidding. I had not idea... protected species WTF !

I really got to get out of here, this state sucks !

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When I lived in Orange County they would go into your garage looking for food. I called animal control that I had it trapped in my garage. They said to let it go or you could go to jail or be fined because their a protected species.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on that possum! Those things can really raise h3ll around a hen house.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

total over the top my friend....and protected or not ..that is call pest control...as to raising chickens & selling eggs that is taking away

from your life's earning's for the family.....so pests must go no matter what... just my opinion on this.. any way great shot.~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> In Calif. their a protected species . It's against the law even to trap them. This direct from animal control.


i was not aware of this. when i lived in riverside, quite a few ended up as soup for a guy i used to work with years ago.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

They are nasty little rodents, good shooting man, possums are tough. 
Just goes to show. You don't need a super long star ship or triple golds to take good-sized game with a slingshot,


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

When they play possum, their heartbeats go down to like 1,per min, so be careful


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

with it being out during the day like that you probably could have killed it in the early stages of rabies,i say early stages because in the late stages they quit eating and drinking,but it's more likely it found it was easier to take them when they weren't nesting or he lived close somewhere and felt comfortable go there in the day light either way he is a egg snatcher no more :naughty:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Possums rarely carry rabies look it up. Their body temp is to low. Was told this by 4 different Vets. And animal control. Check the net.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

It is infrequent they are out during the day though


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Possums rarely carry rabies look it up. Their body temp is to low. Was told this by 4 different Vets. And animal control. Check the net.


i believe you on that,like i said it was probably easier to get them when they weren't on the nest or it lived close enough to feel comfortable enough to go there in the daylight,how are you doing i haven't talked to you in a while


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Trying to stay out of the heat. 100 degrees here today.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> 1745 single tube 48 inch draw 38 cal lead


1745 single tube with .38 lead. That is awesome, I did not have the idea that a single 1745 would harvest an animal that size !

Nice shooting !

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Nuts: Dictionary definition of "Possum"

Possum........, Dirty, Filthy, Worthless, Stinky, stinky, stinky, piece of ....who in there right mind would put this on a list of "protected" anything

Calif. really does suck, I'll give these guys one credit, their hard to kill, so I was amazed it was taken with a s.s. that was cool.

we've ran over these with cars and trucks gone back to check them out and their gone, tough little suckers.

I know some eat these guys, but my experience tells me no way. in my area anyhow. are they different in other areas?? be interesting to hear from others

bottom line, , great shot,


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

.


nutthrower said:


> Nuts: Dictionary definition of "Possum"
> 
> Possum........, Dirty, Filthy, Worthless, Stinky, stinky, stinky, piece of ....who in there right mind would put this on a list of "protected" anything
> 
> ...


That's a 38 cal lead ball doing its job in the back of the head and out a eyeball kind of shot him at an angle cheers


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Going through CA hunting regs...Looks like hunting possum is OK









wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I would check with your local jurisdiction . Because Orange County animal control said they were a protected species. Maybe their wrong. But it would suck to go to jail for it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Also I would check what your even allowed to hunt with a slingshot . It would suck to get all your slingshots confiscated.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

In the city of Orange your not allowed to shoot an airgun outside. We used to have an archery club where my ten meter airgun club is even though we have almost ten acres of property no outside archery in the city of Anaheim . It has to be indoors.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Laws are under interpretation . An LA cop told me if you carry a folding knife in your front pocket they don't consider it conceild . But if its clipped to your rear pocket it's carrying a conceild weapon and your going to jail.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Unbelievable , what kind of logic is that - what are kids suppose to do. Anyway I wish Washington allowed more game animals to be taken by way of Slingshots - such as Grouse, Rabbit, Phesant - will have to work on that .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw one for the first time in my yard not long ago. Hanging out on a snowbank. I didn't know what it was! Had to look it up.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Going through CA hunting regs...Looks like hunting possum is OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Under these rules it states any type of take is legal except those that are noted, and this is all of Ca.*

*There are some great outdoor ranges in OC, Santiago Park is one and Oranco is another, where I personally have shot many matches*

*Just so I feel safe, a copy of the rules and regs are on me at all times and my current hunting license. If I am west of the 14 frwy I carry steel or marbles only, even though the law talks about lead coming out of a barrel .. There is no way I will leave my life to the discretion of a liberal new age fish and game ranger.*

*wll*


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Possums are tough, I've bounced lead off there heads until I ran out of balls and only one eye was shining back.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

So do you think that's cool using the animal for target practice not being able to kill it just blind it. Unbelievable . that's exactly why polititions are reluctant to ok slingshots to hunt game.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm saying they are tough. Are you saying every possum you shot in a tree fell right out?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't shoot possum And if I did it would be with a rifle or high powered air gun not a slingshot . I believe in humane kills not maiming animals. Just like I don't take 300 yard shots at deer, I only shoot when I'm close enough to make a clean kill and not just wound the animal.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Well OK. Take my word on it. Their tough.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Not tough enough for ol deadeye OPM. Id love to hunt with this guy.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Talking to one of "My Boys" in the shipping department today, he grew up in Michigan in the back county and did a good amount of hunting with a sling shot. Said he always used a wrist rocket and when the tubes broke most of the guys just bought a new sling ! ... We were talking about shooting bigger game than rabbit, of which he shot many along with squirrel too, possum came up and he said he had shot a good fare share of them, skunks and an occasional raccoon.

Said all shots were pretty much 10-12 yds and the ammo of choice was a good size steel bearing in the head. He said the toughest critter by far was a raccoon, said they are tough and nasty as snot and better left to a .22

I post this just as a side note from talk around the office water cooler this am ;- )

wll


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't know they where a protected species?! Then again, neither did my jack russell terrier ????????

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> Possums are tough, I've bounced lead off there heads until I ran out of balls and only one eye was shining back.


Yeah no doubt I have had my own possum experiences.Tough as all get out.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I haven't shot any since are local fur buyer died. I catch one by the tail now and then and haul it off to keep it out of the cat food. tougher than ***** in my opinion.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> I haven't shot any since are local fur buyer died. I catch one by the tail now and then and haul it off to keep it out of the cat food. tougher than ***** in my opinion.


Absolutely tougher than *****. My dog caught one on the ground, I beat it about the head with a good size stick, and not love taps either, left it in a sack in the back of my jeep to skin the next day. Next morning it had chewed through the sack and shit all over my jeep. I would have lost money betting that one was stone cold dead.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Should have put the stick across the back of its neck stand on it and pull the back legs till the neck pops.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah shoulda, thought the taps would do it, I was wrong.

Shot another one right between the ears with a marble out of a wrist rocket, far as I could tell didn't phase it.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Found one in a old pickup, the transmission was gone and it was coming and going through the hole. Opened the door and hit it with .50 lead. It dropped,next day it was gone.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

When I was a kid I caught one and put it in one of those old newspaper dispensers with the pull down door. Then waited to watch the next person get a paper, it was pretty entertaining. HAHAHA


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

That's funny stuff there. We use to see one cross the road and bale out after it. A six pack on legs.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah us too, miss those 80s fur prices.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes. 7 bucks for a big silver, beer and 3 gallons of gas.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Possum and turnips greens.


MMMmmm A southern delicacy


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

We sold the fur. You couldnt give the meat away.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I wouldn't eat a possum unless I was on the verge of starving. Saw one crawl out of the ass end of a dead cow one time, did me in on eating them.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I come from a poor part of NC, I've had possum, its a little greasy but not too bad. Pairs well with Turnip green and fried apples. But then I am a "Bizarre food afficianado. When ever my daughter comes to visit we alway find something weird and considered Icky by most such as silkworm, pork brains etc


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I am from Granny Squirrel NC, don't care how good it tastes I ain't eating it, I would eat a rat first. If you live close shoot me a PM and I will keep you well supplied.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Unfortunately I live in Il now. And Its not something I would eat every day...now if you wanted to keep me supplied with squirrel I may move back. Squirrel stew, fried squirrel and gravy...squirrel is my favorite game meat


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Oh and they say rat ain't bad tates like squirrel....I am originally from Madison NC in Rockingham county where in the H is Granny Squirrel?


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Ive skinned to many to eat one. What's all those white bumps in the meat. Not all of them have it.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Dove or frog legs are my favorite, squirrel is up there though. I would give you a mess or two but not sure about all you want.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> Ive skinned to many to eat one. What's all those white bumps in the meat. Not all of them have it.


I have seen that too, have no idea what they are.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

August West said:


> Sr.Miss Alot said:
> 
> 
> > Ive skinned to many to eat one. What's all those white bumps in the meat. Not all of them have it.
> ...


Most likely Parasites. I won't eat it until November or later in the fall/winter


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

truthornothing said:


> Oh and they say rat ain't bad tates like squirrel....I am originally from Madison NC in Rockingham county where in the H is Granny Squirrel?


Granny squirrel is between Andrews and Rhodo.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Andrews,+NC+28901/@35.1519192,-83.9117875,11.73z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x885edb0ceb1eac19:0x9964b2e8a26b172d


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok Granny squirrel is close to Andrews, that is some pretty country. God I miss North Carolina. Its been a year and haven't been home since. Best state in the Union. Mountains and Coast....Oh and a quick Possum joke...Why did the chicken cross the road??? To prove to the possum that it could be done. lol Anyone driving down NC back roads will get it.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Worked for a fur buyer back when i was in school, anything came in on the carcass i skinned. Dressed the **** and beaver out, froze it with one foot on. Anything that was bad dog chewed or a little green around the belly got pitched in barrels. Ole boy would come down from Kansas city and buy all the good frozen ones to take back and sell. After we had him loaded up he would go back where i did the skinning and start digging through the barrels. He took half of them too.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I live in an apartment here and there is a good sized retention pond, There are some muskrat in there and I am just waiting for season to open, not with a slingshot but a Havahart trap ....They will make a nice hat. or at least the earflaps for one


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I wouldnt mind eating one. The meat always looked good.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Impressive!

a dead "Eierdieb"


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

August West, your killing me....LMAO. but I don't doubt it a bit, :rofl:


----------

